# Sports & Athletic Action



## mastermind2007 (May 1, 2007)

Hello fellows.
My story is that I have experienced depersonalization in a growing degree the last years. It has developed during my puberty, and now I am standing here in my life, being able to trace the roots back to my early childhood. This alone doesn't really help me. The thing is that I still hide.

But here what I actually have to tell:
I have been doing Track & Field practice now for a few months (@ High School), and it can be a wonderful remedy to the depersonalization problems we all have to face!
With a good will to struggle, I was able to overcome the destroying lethargy in all my limbs and the numbness which had already become almost a habit.
It is the spirit that motivates you to never give up.
Sure, you may not quit exercises, and you have to change your nutrition (as I did as well), but these are exactly the changes in life that we need to recover!
A healthy spirit and mind, after all, depends essentially on a good body shape and good nutrition. You will gain so much more power to fight the disassembling feeling of depersonalization. And also, you are in a group. Group work is always good.
I think that especially running is good for it, because you always have to struggle with yourself to keep your pace and not to slow down, and to even get faster.
In analogy, you can advance in your depersonalization problem. Sports help you to amplify the feeling throughout your body and to get a more conscious and more self-confident self-image. 
It is clear: with healthy food your body and metabolism will be good, and then you also need an appropriate amount of sleep.

Also, have a good breakfast in the morning. A good breakfast means a good start into the day, and so in accordance a bad breakfast will slow your day down and make you feel tired.
I always eat a small bowl of corn flakes with milk, a slice of bread with a slice of ham, another slice of bread with peanut butter and banana pieces (that's especially good for an athlete), a glass of rice drink (that's just for me a favorite; soy milk will do it, too), and a little bit plain yoghurt.
That's a HUGE breakfast, somebody might think, but it is the most important meal of the day!

It is remarkable of what betterment has happened to me just with eating healthier food! And then sports everyday, and that with challenging you, that is, giving more than you have, or at least all of it, and struggling to feel pain. The pain will not be felt at first, but after a while of practice, say two weeks, you will not only gain muscles, but also a livelier spirit.

Nevertheless of all above, you must keep in mind that all effort is only achieved if you stay on the track of what you want. You want to fight depersonalization and to integrate yourself. Talk to yourself, that helps, too, and it helps me immensely. And whenever you have this pervading lethargy and just don't want to do anything, then maybe you should just tell yourself that you will never give up.

I am glad to be able to share my experiences with you.
Thanks,
bye


----------

